
Chicken came first - nreece
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/uk/Mystery-cracked-Chicken-came-first/articleshow/6169249.cms
======
GrandMasterBirt
Makes sense either chicken or egg came first. It does not matter but one
definitely did, it is not a paradox though, theory of evolution solved that.

The truth is that the egg came first. I still hold that belief. The
predecessor of the chicken had a mutated female which laid an egg which
embodied the modern day chicken. The egg gave birth to the chicken, and thus
the species evolved. However the female did not have to be a chicken. The only
thing this theory proves is that the layer of the egg had to have the correct
secretions, so it had to be a mutated female that created the species.

